
GPS and ADS-B Problems Cause Cancelled Flights - dredmorbius
https://hackaday.com/2019/06/09/gps-and-ads-b-problems-cause-cancelled-flights/
======
touisteur
Maybe somebody can help me understand... I thought ADS-B wasn't yet the main
positionning tool for ATC, that it rather was a backup for secondary radars
through Mode S. I don't understand yet why you'd ground any aircraft with a
fully working, reliable, independent-from-GPS-jamming-or-spoofing Mode S
/radar/ transponder ?

